# Forgotten Romantic Era Adagios/Andantes (2nd in a Series):Tellefsen Piano Concerto #2



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Thomas Tellefsen (1823-1874), a Norwegian, was both a protege (taught from 1844-47) and friend of Chopin. While you may hear a Chopin influence, this 1854 concerto Adagio is still a uniquely original work:






Part 1 in the series: Winding Piano Concerto:
http://www.talkclassical.com/42454-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Nice, but I can see why it was forgotten.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

violadude said:


> Nice, but I can see why it was forgotten.


I second this


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Which doesn't mean it's not worth remembering once in a while after being forgotten.

Sometimes I think fame perpetuates itself in the same manner as sites like Amaz*n suggesting I might like Star Trek when it surmises I like science fiction. Do you think? There is a kind of inertia, once overcome and put in motion it's hard also to stop. So there may at times be a thin line separating the forgotten from the ubiquitous.

But then I wasn't listening in any deep analytical way.


----------

